

Ask HN: best low budget hardware setup for rookie developer? - armenarmen

Considering raspberry pi, thoughts?
======
noahc
If this is for your primary development machine use the best lenovo thinkpad
you can afford plus arch linux.

------
rorrr
Raspberry pi is too slow for any real development. What's your budget?

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Agreed. Get something like a 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo laptop and stick 8GB of RAM in
it - RAM is dirt cheap these days.

Laptops like that are 3/4 years old and pretty cheap now.

